# Travel/Work grinder - Lido 3 vs Hario Skerton Advice Needed!



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

I'm moving to the U.S. to work for 12-24 months and sadly I can't transport my electric grinder due to the voltage differences.

To have some level of good coffee I thought it would make sense to look into buying a manual grinder (not voltage dependent!).

I've narrowed it down to a cheaper option like the Hario Skerton and also the Lido 3 as I have heard it can produce an amazing grind.

My concern with the Lido is the general size and transporting it between work and home each day.

I'm curious to know how much better the Lido 3 grind would be for V60, aeropress, french press etc?

As I'm moving I will have to leave my espresso machine back home so brewing with this method is also out whilst I'm in the U.S









If anyone can help I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Hario Skerton will take much longer to grind your dose & has larger increments in grind setting, the Lido3 has stepless adjustment, is taller (just over a foot long), but not particularly heavy. If you're going to be grinding doses of ~20g & over I'd go for the Lido3.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

If it's for Aeropress, I wouldn't bother too much as Skerton works quite well (apart from crazy grinding). However, if you go coarser, it's just terrible. Grind consistency for V60 might still be okay, but not for FP.

I got both Skerton and Lido 2. Lido seems to be cheaper in the US.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I dont have a Lido, but have read enough to know it is in a different league to the Hario grinders.

If you want the quality of the Lido but in a smaller pack you would be looking at the Made by Knock grinders (but beware of the sometimes months long wait) or the Rosco hand grinder. The Rosco is much more expensive but its beautiful and extremely high quality.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Also, you could buy Porlex for use at work (should be okay for Aeropress and V60 as it is better than Hario) and Lido 2/3/E for use at home?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Agree with Dylan re Made by Knock.

I use a Feldgrind everyday and it is fantastic. Chomps through even the hardest to grind beans happily.

I believe that a few Feldgrinds are due to surface on the MBK website this week. I must have been one of the lucky ines as I received mine a week after ordering (although no communication - just turned up one day). Others have been less fortunate.

How about somethig like the Zassenhaus Panama as a compromise? Half the price of the MBK and significantly better than a Hario. Also very compact.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

the lido is good enough to be used as a main grinder. I use mine daily for Decaf and guest beans in espresso and for a drip .... it actually gets more use now than my "main" grinder, which just sits dialled in for one bean at a time


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> How about somethig like the Zassenhaus Panama as a compromise? Half the price of the MBK and significantly better than a Hario. Also very compact.


It has a tiny catch cup.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

PPapa said:


> However, if you go coarser, it's just terrible. Grind consistency for V60 might still be okay, but not for FP.


You shouldn't be grinding much (if at all) coarser than V60 for FP.


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

Does anyone who has a Lido find the size a problem for travel or is it OK?

What sellers is there in the UK other than coffeehit?

Regarding the Feldgrinds, how on earth do I order on!?

@Nickbebug - what does MBK mean?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry - three letter abbreviation for Made by Knock


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

@NickdeBug - How would I order one of them?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

buy the lido when you get to the states!

itll be much cheaper, especially if you can buy with dollar earnings as opposed to your gbp exchanged


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

Apparently Feldgrind new batch will be available this week. You have to keep checking the website although people often post a heads up on here.

If you don't mind bright orange then there are two orange feldfarbs available right now.


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

Got a link to the orange?


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

How have you found the size of it?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

well its large for a handheld I guess, but I dont have any issues with it fitting in a bag or in a box in the car with other stuff I am taking ..... the only annoying bit is the handle ... but I went for the Lido E .... I think some of the others have a removable handle.

there are defiantly smaller easier grinders to carry .... I think if it was just for work, I would probably get a smaller grinder .... but if I was ever going to consider espresso, then the lido.

imagine if you left work and you got your arm severed off at the elbow ..... would you leave you are arm, or put in in your bag ... what bag ? ... would it fit ? ..... its about the same level of ease I think


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Buy a Lido for work when you get over there.

Buy a HG-One for home when you get over there.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

darrenhaken said:


> Got a link to the orange?


Blimey darren. Do you want me to pop round and make you a coffee as well?









http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p29/feldfarb.html Click and select orange (check stars are aligned before order)


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

I feel like it would be a great coffee @NickdeBug


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

So it sounds like generally people are recommending the Lido over some of the cheaper grinders. Is that right?

Someone did mention the Porlex, how would that fare?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Porlex is fine for smaller doses (


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

So would the Porlex be sufficient if I grind per dose (under 20g) and save myself the space and cash the Lido would set me back?

I hear the Rhino is a 'better' Porlex..thoughts?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

They appear to use the same burrs, for fine/med fine brewed grinds I doubt there is a significant difference. I like the thicker steel case of the Porlex, but prefer the Rhino's handle fitting.


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

@MWJB So for Aeropress it's sufficient versus the Lido?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

darrenhaken said:


> @MWJB So for Aeropress it's sufficient versus the Lido?


Yes, what you do with the brewers & grinder settings will influence the result far greater than the grinders themselves.

I have 3 Lidos, I mostly use the Porlex if I'm grinding the odd 9-10g dose for a quick drip brew...you can do much more, but the point is that the Lidos make grinding so much less of a chore, that it initially doesn't really seem obvious as to why you would spend so much more on a Lido...when they're sitting side by side it's much more obvious. If space is an issue the Porlex is fine for brewing smaller doses.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i know this wasnt in the ask but what about buying a hg1? use it while in the US the bring back home and flog it at what you paid for it as we have hefty import tax to pay if buying direct from US


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You can still be got for tax even when you fly home with the item, its also still very expensive and he would have to buy another grinder if he wanted something portable.


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

Isn't the HG1 crazy expensive?

It seems like a mixture of people giving feedback on Skerton/Porlex being good enough and other's believing the Lido is a good shout.

The Lido works out to be about £120 in the US btw


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

darrenhaken said:


> Isn't the HG1 crazy expensive?


Around £925.00 delivered to UK taxes and import duties paid.


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

How does the Lido 3 compare to the feldgrind?

That's another option I've looked at


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Felgrind is much smaller whilst having same burr set size. It's a nigh perfect travel grinder weighing in less than even the Lido 3.


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

@TheSystemicKid - Are they a reliable enough company to buy from? I've heard more horror stories on here than success which troubles me.


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

Or does anyone else know if buying the Felgrind is reliable once you've paid your money?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

If you've read the threads you already know the answer. It's very variable, generally almost everybody seems to receive the thing they'd ordered but it can take a long time and you rarely get any despatch confirmation or anything to know what's happening.


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

As I'm leaving the country in 4 weeks maybe variability on delivery is a dangerous game!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

darrenhaken said:


> As I'm leaving the country in 4 weeks maybe variability on delivery is a dangerous game!


Given you are on a deadline to get it before you go then I really would not take the chance or the hassle of ordering one . There is absolutely no guarantee you will get it .


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll sell you a brand new, still boxed Rhino hand grinder for £30 delivered, about a £5 saving on most places. It's not better than the lido because the lido costs something like a £100 more but plenty of people use them and some people even like them. If you PM me your name and address, I'll send you my PayPal and send it today (after receipt of the monies).


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

@jlarkin why are you selling it?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

darrenhaken said:


> @jlarkin why are you selling it?


Because I don't need it: I've got Compak E8, Baratza Preciso, Feldfarb (red since you asked), ROK Hand Grinder

Originally thought I might have a use for it, but turns out that's not the case.


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

@jlarkin would you sell me your Feldfarb?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Im am loving this thread...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

darrenhaken said:


> @jlarkin would you sell me your Feldfarb?


Nope.


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Nope.


Sad times


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

I have this one *Rosco Mini*









http://portaspresso.com/


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

@Mrboots2u

Why is coffee called coffee?


----------



## darrenhaken (May 26, 2015)

insatiableOne said:


> I have this one *Rosco Mini*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks bad ass (and a lot more expensive)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> @Mrboots2u
> 
> Why is coffee called coffee?


 So you don't get mixed up with toffee ...


----------

